# Hamster Hair loss on nose



## boomboom234 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,
My hamster has a little bald patch on her nose. There was a little cut there, but there is now a scab. I think it may be because of her bar biting. What do you think?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

As long as there is no hair loss else where then it sound like it might be bar rubbing. I'm not 100% sure but you could try putting vaseline on hammy's nose to offer some protection. I guess if it gets too bad you might have to home him in a large bin cage or tank till hammy's nose heals then try again!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds like its from bar chomping to me

what cage is she in? bar chewing often comes about from boredom, and can then become a learned habbit


----------

